# widebody kit for audi tt MK 1



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi guys,
Have you seen this?
3 min video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYUE14Fo12Y
1 min video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3TbimbD9Tw


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: widebody kit for audi tt MK 1 (robingohtt)*

Looks serious...if you did that, you had better be packing some serious horsepower to back it up...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

yep, on the way..GT 2871 garret turbo, plus turbo downpipe, fuel pump kit, fuel rail, MAF, intercooler, injectors, intake, 3 inch exhaust, etc..stage 3
The mould for all the parts of the widebody bolt-on kit has just been finished. Official release in a months time.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

im sorry but a FWD 2871 isnt enough power to pull off that kit


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

ABT makes a widebody kit... although it's not as aggressive as the one in that video.
http://www.abtpower.co.uk/Audi.asp?strID=23
Personally, I think the ABT kit is classier. That youtube video makes the TT look a bit too much like the overmodified Tiburon that I see driving around town once in a while.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i prefer the ABT as well.
a DTM replica isnt practical for the street.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Honestly, that kit is the truest thing i've seen to DTM style body work. Looks great to me except for the rear. But, I understand what they were trying to go for. I'm sure that was no easy task. A good paint job would really help. the abt kit is hardly noticeable, but their rear is sick. One question..what are the new wheel specs for this kit? width and offset must change dramatically to get the weels that far out.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Im sorry for being honest , but that kit is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen . the only way you can make a kit fit a TT and look as it belongs there is to make it as smooth as possible. avoid lines , lips and groves . the rear is the worst.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Im sorry for being honest , but that kit is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen . the only way you can make a kit fit a TT and look as it belongs there is to make it as smooth as possible. avoid lines , lips and groves . the rear is the worst. 

i agree with you, but i wont be negative, it's definitely not my cup of tea for a street car, but i give them props because as a DTM kit, it's spot on, it looks like it belongs on the track..


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

The back of that car is AWEFUL! Skirts are alright and the front is _close_ to looking alright... because I don't like how the bottom corners of it flow


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: widebody kit for audi tt MK 1 (robingohtt)*

not liking it, i like other lesser one better


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: widebody kit for audi tt MK 1 (Corrado SLC NL)*

Too much for me... yuck! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Some people should just buy Tiburons and Civics.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all,
thanks for all your comments...we welcome at good and bad....this video was created for our partners in the automotive industry.
Some info:
- This widebody kit was designed for quattro, FWD, Coupe and Roadster models.
- The car hasn't been painted yet and was undergoing some very minor tests. We just took to video to gauge some initiative response.
- Just to clarify some facts...actually, the ABT kit is not a bolt-on kit... it's made up of metal fenders..you have to buy that particular car in Germany to get a widebody TT. We enquired ABT about it 4 years ago. Maybe this has changed but we doubt so.
- This is a true bolt-on. U can install this on your audi TT. Made up of lightweight flexible material. Optional vented bonnet will be carbon fibre.
- As for the rear diffuser, this aggressive diffuser is to generate huge downforce..like the rest of the kit.. notice that the rear OEM spoiler is off (actually the original spoiler was frankly a weight balance..it's situated at the vaccum of airflow - functionally it was useless in our opinion). 
- Currently, the rear diffuser is much more noticable as hasn't been painted black yet. We might to adding additional flaps to create a venturi tunnel. 
- Krissrock and Formulanerd is right about the DTM influence...Styled to DTM and GT racing, fans of this sport will notice the influence immediately. 
- This kit is much more functional than most kits. This is to generate huge downforce for track use..if one lowers their TT to very low height for the occasional clubsport tracking session.
- At the same time, this kit is aimed at appealling to the daily driver - hence these road tests for practical use. We haven't released the track test videos yet.
- You can run 10 inch wheels (plus spacers) all around for quattro models. For this model, we ran 10 inches in front with spacers and 11 inches at back.
Hope this answers some of the questions.. keep it coming in.... : )


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

How much will it cost?


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

unfortunately, i too think it looks terrible. I really think part of it is because its on the roadster. I really could only imagine a wide body kit on the coupe, but who knows. I think it just looks tacky on the convertible.
Like someone else said - i'd like to see a ton of HP behind it, but its all personal pref. if it does it for you, thats awesome. Either way, kudos on pioneering something different. I don't have the balls to scuff my stock paint.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

oh yeah, i applaud you guys for even accepting that challenge. There are a lot of other cars out there that you could have spent a ton a money on developing a kit for. Honestly, sometimes I feel the TT aftermarket is slowly dying. If it wasn't for people like you, OSIR, and ECS, I wouldn't spend any time on the internet making a wish list...So i'm happy to see new products out for the TT, even if they aren't my cup of tea. You should release that track video ;-) And what are the specs on the wheels...offset and spacers...is running such a low offest with spacer a safety issue? and you guys gotta get your website up.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see how it'll look in real life.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

GT2871 and FWD will make plenty of power...............it just won't hook up.

This is not to dog on 180hp TT guys, but why the hell are the SUPER aggressive body kit cars always the small motor variants?
When i had a GSR integra, the LS guys had ALL the carbon, wings and stereo
When I had my VR6 GTI, ALL the 2.0 guys had huge body kits, roll cages, 19" wheels, and all called their cars 2.slo.
And it's the same with 180hp TTs


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_GT2871 and FWD will make plenty of power...............it just won't hook up.
*thats why im starting to lean toward a 50trim instead.*
This is not to dog on 180hp TT guys, but why the hell are the SUPER aggressive body kit cars always the small motor variants?
*small motor varients...







*
When i had a GSR integra, the LS guys had ALL the carbon, wings and stereo
*again, isnt a ls a 1.8L







Less HP, yes, smaller motor uuhh.







Sorry nate, just giving you some ****.*

And it's the same with 180hp TTs
*older and cheaper...im guessing of course*. 


just having fun


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

When are the going to make a wide body that actually looks good?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

when you make it out of sheet metal like the dtm race cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_
















to you


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

they make more stuff for the 180 TT because they share parts with other audi cars...they make more stuff for the cheaper cars because more people will be able to afford it...more ppl will have the car...and more ppl will purchase aftermarket products


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_GT2871 and FWD will make plenty of power...............it just won't hook up.

This is not to dog on 180hp TT guys, but why the hell are the SUPER aggressive body kit cars always the small motor variants?
When i had a GSR integra, the LS guys had ALL the carbon, wings and stereo
When I had my VR6 GTI, ALL the 2.0 guys had huge body kits, roll cages, 19" wheels, and all called their cars 2.slo.
And it's the same with 180hp TTs

I think what you're alluding to might be true to an extent - that we 180hp people only like to dress up our cars because we're trying to make up for the fact that we don't have the 225 - but I think money is the main factor. I bought a 180Q because it'd leave me with more money to tune it, since I wanted to get a bigger turbo anyway.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all,
BTW, actually sheet metal is heavy. If you make a DTM kit out of sheet metal, it will be heavy, then you need a big engine...like a V12 : )..
And metal sheets take a long of time to fabricate. Let's not forget the repairs that need to be done if... touch wood..
The widebody kit is made of material that is similar to the properties of PFRP. Lightweight, strong and flexible. Instead of adding new pieces to your existing body for decoration and adding weight, this kit is a replacement for your existing OEM panels. If you damage it, you can replace it quite fast...suitable for track sessions.
Installation of this kit to add weight of the OEM kit? Yes the car does look wider and bulkier and naturally everyone assumes it's now heavier...but we really have to look at the weight of each panel. 0 - 60 now is the same as stock car.
Seems we have to do a video on the weight of each panel.. maybe compare it with OEM pieces (made of PU) at the same time showing the strength.
DTM and GT cars all look bulky but we all know the dry carbon and body panels pieces are light as hell. We are not saying our product is as light as dry carbon but the main point is this i- its the material of what makes it that counts.
Actually, the weight gain is only from the wider wheel and tyres. And frankly if one uses 3 piece forged lightweight wheels, the unsprung weight makes the weight gain comparable to OEM wheels of smaller size and made of steel alloy metal.
Frankly a widebody kit is not for everyone.
This kit was designed for track, hence the diffuser and the surfaces which need to be covered at the bases..It was designed for a major function - to produce downforce. Have a look at the the rear of any DTM or GT car. The rear of DTM ones are especially very interesting. They have to be to generate huge downforce. It's the Venturi effect as most of you might already know. 
It seems we might need to design a more pleasing diffuser for the street version as an option for this track version. We suspected that when we decided to show this video to the public. 
But that's for all the constructive comments... you guys are a great focus group!! Keep the comments coming in!


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

How about a price range? That might help you get an idea of whether or not anybody thinks it'll be worth paying for.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Price range? that's not confirmed yet. Won't be more than US$5K definitely.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

So probably in the vicinity of $4k, right?


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

I give props to the work done just to make a body kit. My brother-in-law is a industrial designer and I know how much work goes into it. The rear end though....looks kinda...umm...not attractive. Its too bad you couldnt make the front end look exactly like the DTM








Dan


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, here's the deal. That kit is perfect for those people that track...unfortunately, not many of us do. You definitely have to market this to the chaps in england whom i beleive do track cars a lot more. BUT, I'd say, cut the widness of your cut down a little, maybe by half...so its still noticeably wider than stock, but not so wide it'll look ridiculous, for the street people. So, if you're gonna have two kits, this one is fine for the track..the street one needs to be toned down a bit and definitely redo the rear...Also, that hood. Nice. The TT needs more hoods..they're pretty much only 3 available that I know of. That stock, CF oem, and the Vented SGI hood, which I can't seem to find an importer of....But your could use a little more...the vent is almost unoticeable...Ok..that's all. Good job guys...I can't wait to see a finished product...and I'm still waiting on the offset and spacer specs...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Krissrock,
Actually, this kit has been produced from huge 13 piece moulds, with a lot of investment. So we can't change any thing, not even the width. It's as good as doing it all over again. If we wanted to make the tt only slightly wider, we would have just made fender extensions. 
This widebody kit was built for downforce. People who track will benefit more but the street cars will benefit. Aerodynamics is for everyone! : )
It can be used ideally for the track if one lowers the car more and uses professional suspension and preparation setups - ohlins, roll cages, camber kits, etc.. and of course, one would need to put a huge wing behind. and canards in the front as well. For track versions, we are developing fender vents add-ons.
For the street cars - hence these tests to see if one can use the car for ascending and descending carparks and maintain somewhat the turning radius of the car, figure 8 movements, U-turn rotations, etc..all these are road tests for street cars.
When we planned the wideness of the kit, we intended to allow the use of 10 inch (with spacers) or 11 inch wheels - for much better traction - hence the significant width increase allowances. With wider wheels - you have have more traction (ideally with LSD, Camber kits, modified Haldex controller, etc.)
With just fender extensions, spacers can be used but the wheels width increase won't be significant to provide much traction.
We made this kit especially for stage 2 and 3 users. 
For those who now have More power, here is a widebody kit for more Control.
As for the kit looking "ridiculous".. trust me ...it's not as wide as widebody kits for Japanese cars. I think once the photography comes out, it should look much better... just like the female persuasion without makeup?
Krissrock...the offset and spacer specs info...our engineer is off vacationing after our track tests last week.. I will provide it for you ASAP when he comes back next week. I need to confirm with him.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually, it seems the rear diffuser comb design is too industrial-looking for many people...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

oops. Pic too large.
We are considering producing an alternative diffuser. Which version do you guys prefer?
Of course, if you maintain that the rear is still not appealing even with these alternatives, please state that too. : )
original








Version 1








Version 2








Version 3








Version 4


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Still too rich for my blood... but let me know if you guys need a car to sponsor.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

ok...the pic of the original is not loading very well...
here is the current industrial-looking one


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

can i like none of them? cause thats where im leaning towards. 
I rather see just some flared fenders and then have them gradually worked into the rest of the body work. Clean and smooth is why people like TT's, not massive body kits. 
Look back at 1.8tabmoura's rear, smoothed out and perfect.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

version 4 is best
the others have that sharp edge to them on each side of the filler panel. not feeling that variable.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

If I had to pick, I'd go for version 4... but I'd like to see something not quite so aggressive and Honda-ish.


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

I really commend you guys on the effort you're putting into the build, but something about it feels unfinished.
I dislike the designs for the widebody kit posted thus far. For me, the allure of the TT is the sexy curves and flowing body, which this kit really does away with.
The kit adds some very harsh and hard lines to a gently curving surface, and (to me) it looks tacky as it is a conflict of styles. I understand the desire for aerodynamics and wanting to keep to the body to the ground, but these are modifications to a car that was designed by the factory to allow the ass end to fly freely into other lanes when turning at high speed </end comedic relief>.
I think Audi did a marvelous job at meshing the rear spoiler with the original factory design, but this body kit does not mesh so well with any of the factory lines.
If it were up to me, I would round the outside flares a bit more, and smooth out some of the lines to give the overall design a more flowing look. To me, that kit just looked unfinished and preserving the essence of the original car is pivotal, unless all you were after was the performance of the chasis and not the look, in which case... cosmetic changes mean nothing.
I also understand that this is in a matte finish, so that makes all of the edges look pretty harsh, too. Who knows, with paint, this might look totally different, but I can't help but notice how harsh the lines look.

_Modified by chosos at 6:19 AM 6-7-2007_


_Modified by chosos at 6:19 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

Overall, I do think the kit is alright but there are things I really don't like. I think the front looks pretty good, but I don't like how it looks like a big shelf and the bottom valence doesn't really flow with the bumper... to me it just looks like an oversized valence stuck on there.
The skirts flow alright for me, but the kit is pretty wide so you gotta do what you gotta do.
As for the rear, I'm just not feeling that back bumper at all because it's too busy. It flows pretty good but the big holes in the sides ruin it for me, but I don't know the role they play in the kit's function for downforce. I absolutely hate that original diffuser, but the alternatives are better. Out of the 4, I like the 4th the best. If you still have time to play around with it and can design something different, I would do something like the stock diffuser or keep all the lines curvy. Everything on the car is a curve so throwing corners and edges into it really stand out and don't look right to me. Number 4 is close to looking good, just try to keep it flush if possible because that huge indentation looks funny to me, unless it looks different in person.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

The rear bumper reminds me of one of my burgers... I always end up mixing in way too much steak sauce, lemon pepper, crushed red pepper, montreal steak seasoning, south Asian spices... by the time I throw it on the grill, it's more of a spice patty than a burger.
The point is, it seems like there's too much stuff on it. It doesn't follow the spirit of the TT.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

well I like this last picture of the rear better than the first one for sure. I am not saying I like them either that much but the second rear end is way better than the first one you showed us in the vid. I also think this would look a little better if it werent a convertible.
Dan


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

keep us informed though. hopefully this will bring about more kits for the TT out there


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

How about a huge front openign and back opening with smooth lines, something inspired on the GTI w12?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

gosh i have that as my background alreayd. i see this car and cry. exotic VW. w00t


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

What about a rear-end slightly similar to the black DTM car on this page???
http://thettshop.com/gallery_new.asp?mk=1&inc=dtm


----------

